# Nine muslim apes gang raped mother of two in Sweden



## Baron

If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan. 
What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.


_The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman.
‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
_Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._

_Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_

_The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._

_48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_

_




_

_



_
_



_

*More information:*

http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/


----------



## Death Angel

In Finland their Government taught their women to use "the force" to stop Muslim rapists. Sweden needs to adopt these tough procedures


----------



## JoeB131

More fake news....


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> More fake news....


'fraid not homo.

48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two


----------



## JoeB131

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> 'fraid not homo.
> 
> 48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two
Click to expand...


Okay, when someone cites itself as the "News source for freedom lovers", then you probably are dealing with fake news...


----------



## Death Angel

“They perish because they refused to love the truth and so be saved. For this reason God sends them a powerful delusion so that they will believe the lie and so that all will be condemned who have not believed the truth but have delighted in wickedness”  -- God


----------



## The Great Goose

Well at least we are allowed to expel ONE dark seed. Pity about the rest of the muck.


----------



## gipper

What's wrong with raping a woman?  In many Muslim nations, the rapist is blameless.  It is part of their culture and who are we to condemn it.


----------



## waltky

Is it PC to call rapeugees...

... niggas?


----------



## Meathead

The title insults apes.


----------



## Meathead

How do you say "baby it's cold outside" in Arabic?


----------



## MisterBeale

I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.


----------



## Votto

gipper said:


> What's wrong with raping a woman?  In many Muslim nations, the rapist is blameless.  It is part of their culture and who are we to condemn it.



Well it's not like they are raping people, they are raping women.

Duh!


----------



## Votto

MisterBeale said:


> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.



It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.


----------



## Moonglow

waltky said:


> Is it PC to call rapeugees...
> 
> ... niggas?


----------



## Correll

Deport them all.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> More fake news....


Deplorable and irredeemable.

What's one of your favorite words, Joey?

Oh yeah, misogynist.

You are disgusting.


----------



## miketx

From some of the remarks on this, it's pretty clear a lot of the libstains approve of these heinous crimes. Not surprising in the least. Now, keeping with the libstain mantra. some will undoubtedly post, "What crimes."


----------



## MisterBeale

Votto said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
Click to expand...


The Swede's don't recognize it as a migrant problem, their law forbids them from doing so.

*Swedish PM Is Right, You Can’t Blame Muslim Refugees for Rise in Rapes*
http://www.jewishpress.com/news/swe...muslim-refugees-for-rise-in-rapes/2016/01/21/

“Sexual harassment is not automatically binding to migration and immigration,” Swedish prime minister Stefan Löfven told CNBC at the World Economic Forum in Davos on Wednesday, explaining, “We have had sexual harassment in Sweden for many, many years, unfortunately.”


There are two reasons as to why the prime minister could make his bewildering statement without fear of being contradicted: Swedish law forbids registration based on people’s ancestry or religion; and the last time anyone ran a thorough study of rape rates in Sweden was 2005. So if you can’t refer to a rapist by his country of origin, and you don’t count which ethnic minority commits what percentage of the rape, you, too, would have to agree that there’s no proof it’s the Muslims doing the raping in Sweden.


So it’s down to anecdotal information — you see who gets picked up by police for rape in Sweden and it’s Muslims, and estimates which are not completely scientific. But as those go, the results are staggering. The website Muslim Statistics cites government data suggesting 77.6% of rapes in Sweden are committed by the 2% Muslim male segment of the population. These percentages do not include Muslims with Swedish citizenship, who are classified under “Swedish nationals.”

I looked for other sources documenting the problem, other than right wing. Folks on the left are indeed putting their heads in the sand.  It's sad, it really is.  Even Snopes admitted that bracelets were given out to raise awareness.  Like aggressive males care. . . 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/06/w...pe-and-groping-at-2-music-festivals.html?_r=0

Protests on Swedish island, attack on refugee center after rape of wheelchair-bound woman


----------



## Mac1958

Here's the story from another source:

Wheelchair-bound woman 'gang raped in refugee centre'

Oh wait.

That's a story about a DIFFERENT gang rape, at a refugee center, I think.

Sorry.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Yousaidwhat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable and irredeemable.  What's one of your favorite words, Joey?  Oh yeah, misogynist.  You are disgusting.
Click to expand...

The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
.


----------



## MisterBeale

Yousaidwhat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable and irredeemable.
> 
> What's one of your favorite words, Joey?
> 
> Oh yeah, misogynist.
> 
> You are disgusting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Death Angel

miketx said:


> From some of the remarks on this, it's pretty clear a lot of the libstains approve of these heinous crimes. Not surprising in the least. Now, keeping with the libstain mantra. some will undoubtedly post, "What crimes."


Google "profile of a sociopath"

Explains the mindset of the liberal/Democrat


----------



## tyroneweaver

JoeB131 said:


> More fake news....


And you called Trump a misogynist.
And down play rape. my my.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

To liberals, white women deserve this kind of treatment.  They think that white privilege will protect them.   The refugees are helping these women check their privilege.  Raping Swedish women is a public service.


----------



## Correll

Tipsycatlover said:


> To liberals, white women deserve this kind of treatment.  They think that white privilege will protect them.   The refugees are helping these women check their privilege.  Raping Swedish women is a public service.




Their actions do support that theory.


----------



## gipper

tyroneweaver said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.
Click to expand...

Well...in some crazy people's minds Trump is a misogynist, but Muslims treat their woman wonderfully.


----------



## danielpalos

Baron said:


> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/





> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._


That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
Click to expand...




We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
Click to expand...

We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
Click to expand...




Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.

If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.

That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
Click to expand...

...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
Click to expand...

The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.


----------



## danielpalos

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
Click to expand...

All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
Click to expand...



So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
Click to expand...


The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.


----------



## Brynmr

Correll said:


> Deport them all.



And once Sweden does this, tear down every single stinking mosque on Swedish soil.


----------



## Brynmr

tyroneweaver said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.
Click to expand...


The alt-Left idiots live in Denial.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That excuse does not work in the US since even wo-men have a Ninth Amendment.  And, our supreme law of the land, is more supreme than Any commandments of Any religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
Click to expand...

what problems?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
Click to expand...

you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?


----------



## danielpalos

Brynmr said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once Sweden does this, tear down every single stinking mosque on Swedish soil.
Click to expand...

seems quite national and quite social.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what problems?
Click to expand...



The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?


----------



## danielpalos

Brynmr said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alt-Left idiots live in Denial.
Click to expand...

it is the alt-Right that Only has fantasy for their Cause.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
Click to expand...



Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
Click to expand...

That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority in supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.
Click to expand...

I have.  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
Click to expand...



No, she really wouldn't.

Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
Click to expand...



NO, you didn't.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could NOT import large numbers of muslims, thus avoiding many such crimes in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
Click to expand...

The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized.  Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.


----------



## Correll

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized.  Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.
Click to expand...


The decline of their "Middle Class" caused by the hardships of the many wars, PLUS the vast wealth imperalism brought to the RUling class, destroyed the Paradigm of the Citizen Soldier and led to a professional army, eventually made up on non-Romans.


----------



## MindWars

Baron said:


> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/



I wonder if the trendy liberals are regretting wanting those borders opened here now. Doubtful most live on planet fantasy thinking only  the good boys and girls come here lmfao.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized.  Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The decline of their "Middle Class" caused by the hardships of the many wars, PLUS the vast wealth imperalism brought to the RUling class, destroyed the Paradigm of the Citizen Soldier and led to a professional army, eventually made up on non-Romans.
Click to expand...

agreed, but all those things and more are consequences of centralized power.


----------



## MindWars

Death Angel said:


> In Finland their Government taught their women to use "the force" to stop Muslim rapists. Sweden needs to adopt these tough procedures


LMFAO isn't that video the dumbest fkn thing they came up with as if a rapist is going to stop when told " STOP" lmao omg I can't quite laughing when I saw this ,  I saw that a year or so ago too.


----------



## Death Angel

gipper said:


> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians? Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.


Want to know the dirty little secret? In the USA the Constitution is the enemy of the government.

Importing those who do not share our history and values is all part of the plan of any Western Godvernmet who sees your freedom as the enemy.


----------



## Correll

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized.  Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The decline of their "Middle Class" caused by the hardships of the many wars, PLUS the vast wealth imperalism brought to the RUling class, destroyed the Paradigm of the Citizen Soldier and led to a professional army, eventually made up on non-Romans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed, but all those things and more are consequences of centralized power.
Click to expand...


IMO, there were PART of the centralization of power.


----------



## eflatminor

Those young boys just have yet learned the joys of multiculturalism.  Give them some time.  What's a few ruined lives in the process?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US should have better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, not more problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
Click to expand...

what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you didn't.
Click to expand...

This is the argument:  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's avoid importing obvious problems. Agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> what problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
Click to expand...



Your humor is inappropriate.

Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.

If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.


What part of that do you disagree with?


----------



## danielpalos

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have both, a Statue of Liberty and Militia Laws; coincidence or conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding an unnecessary fight is better than winning an unnecessary fight.
> 
> If Sweden has not imported all those Muslims, that woman would not have been horrifically abused.
> 
> That is a human cost CAUSED by their government policy of importing muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Romans and the Natives really needed, was a market friendly work visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized.  Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.
Click to expand...

lousy management?

Varus simply needed a Roman, moral form of absolutism to advance the Roman Cause; better _aqueducts_, better _roads_, and more _well regulated_ militia, Before taxing the local natives.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans tried that. And the barbarians looted and pillaged their whole empire. LIterally.
> 
> 
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the argument:  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
Click to expand...



That is not an argument. That is a denial of the reality of the situation.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may have slept through that chapter.  want to try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe you should check your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the argument:  The Romans and the Natives merely needed a market friendly work visa to generate more tax revenue for more legions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an argument. That is a denial of the reality of the situation.
Click to expand...

The Tax part or the generate Revenue part or the to pay for more legions part?

Nothing but continuance, diversions, and other forms of fallacies; only impede confidence in your sincerity.


----------



## Death Angel

Correll said:


> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?


That's what I mean about liberals being sociopaths. They feel ZERO empathy or compassion for their fellow citizens. The ONLY thing important to them is their agenda. Your fellow citizens be damned.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
Click to expand...

i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.


----------



## danielpalos

Death Angel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean about liberals being sociopaths. They feel ZERO empathy or compassion for their fellow citizens. The ONLY thing important to them is their agenda. Your fellow citizens be damned.
Click to expand...

how situational of you.  mined our borders yet?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible gang rape of a mother of two, for example. Or did you already forget?
> 
> 
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
Click to expand...




I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.

You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean about liberals being sociopaths. They feel ZERO empathy or compassion for their fellow citizens. The ONLY thing important to them is their agenda. Your fellow citizens be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how situational of you.  mined our borders yet?
Click to expand...



Do you feel empathy for the raped woman?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was not the US; in the US, that woman would be bragging about her superiority is supply side economics, due to our Ninth Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
Click to expand...

best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she really wouldn't.
> 
> Let's NOT import hostile Third World barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
Click to expand...



The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.


That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they claimed to be Mandingos and were having a party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
Click to expand...

a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chinese for section eight housing.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your humor is inappropriate.
> 
> Let us NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> If Sweden had not imported hostile Third World Barbarians, into their society, that woman would not have been horrifically raped. Her family would not be traumatized.
> 
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
Click to expand...



Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists. 

IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.

I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.

WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?


----------



## Death Angel

Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.


----------



## Death Angel

Correll said:


> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.


He's shown you in his replies that he doesn't. She's a sacrifice for the cause. That's all.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i only agree that a market friendly work visa would have worked for the Romans and the Natives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
Click to expand...

a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.


----------



## danielpalos

Death Angel said:


> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.


best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.


----------



## danielpalos

Death Angel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> 
> 
> He's shown you in his replies that he doesn't. She's a sacrifice for the cause. That's all.
Click to expand...

a rational solution is a form of empathy.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
Click to expand...




Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.

I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.


WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
Click to expand...



Best use of resources is to NOT import problems.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> 
> 
> He's shown you in his replies that he doesn't. She's a sacrifice for the cause. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a rational solution is a form of empathy.
Click to expand...



There is nothing rational about importing dangerous barbarians into your society.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Death Angel said:


> In Finland their Government taught their women to use "the force" to stop Muslim rapists. Sweden needs to adopt these tough procedures


are they fucking serious?


----------



## Death Angel

AvgGuyIA said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Finland their Government taught their women to use "the force" to stop Muslim rapists. Sweden needs to adopt these tough procedures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they fucking serious?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's real.


----------



## JoeB131

Yousaidwhat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable and irredeemable.
> 
> What's one of your favorite words, Joey?
> 
> Oh yeah, misogynist.
> 
> You are disgusting.
Click to expand...


Except nobody has proven this is a real story.

Which tells me it probably isn't.  

It's just more Islamophobia disguised as fake news.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?



Mac's desperate cry for attention...


----------



## JoeB131

tyroneweaver said:


> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.



Again, nobody has posted confirmation that this is a legitmate news story... 

More fake news..


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized. Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.



Not really. What brought down the Roman Empire is that it was a slave economy that couldn't bring in any more slaves because they had run out of places to conquer. The Parthians were too strong, Germany beat back attempts at conquest and the rest of the empire was hemmed in by deserts and oceans.


----------



## JoeB131

just typed in Gang Rape, Sweden into google, and this fake news story didn't come up. 

Fake news.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable and irredeemable.
> 
> What's one of your favorite words, Joey?
> 
> Oh yeah, misogynist.
> 
> You are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except nobody has proven this is a real story.
> 
> Which tells me it probably isn't.
> 
> It's just more Islamophobia disguised as fake news.
Click to expand...

OK Cleetus.

You are saying not one women has been raped.

Not one.

That these women lie?

I guess our friends from far off lands are not blowing people up, stoning women, setting those who disagree on fire, cutting off heads nor throwing gays off of roofs.

It's fake news, unless you get a video of the gangraping to add to your collection of porn.

Damned Christian Republicans.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> just typed in Gang Rape, Sweden into google, and this fake news story didn't come up.
> 
> Fake news.


Hmmm.

Must be fake news. 

My search didn't include your approved sources.


----------



## JoeB131

Yousaidwhat said:


> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You are saying not one women has been raped.



No, I'm saying this story doesn't actually appear to be true.  

Do try to keep up, dummy. 



Yousaidwhat said:


> I guess our friends from far off lands are not blowing people up, stoning women, setting those who disagree on fire, cutting off heads nor throwing gays off of roofs.



I'm sure they are.  And we did just as many horrible things trying to bring "Democracy" to them? Or were we trying to find weapons that weren't there?  

i just can't get worked up about it because the Zionists tell me I should be.


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's desperate cry for attention...
Click to expand...

... is right on the money.

Which is why you folks get so defensive.
.


----------



## JoeB131

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Must be fake news.
> 
> My search didn't include your approved sources.



Um, yeah, if it happened, you have to actually get on a LEGITIMATE news source. 

Heck, I'd even consider Fox News legit for these purposes, and even Fox isn't running with this story.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's desperate cry for attention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... is right on the money.
> 
> Which is why you folks get so defensive.
> .
Click to expand...


Mac, Sweetie... the PC Police are not hiding under your bed 

SOme of us just don't say "how High" when the Zionist Media tells us to jump. 

When you sign up for the armed forces to go fight the bad old Muslims, then I'll take you seriously.  

But only one of us has a DD214.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's desperate cry for attention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... is right on the money.
> 
> Which is why you folks get so defensive.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac, Sweetie... the PC Police are not hiding under your bed
> 
> SOme of us just don't say "how High" when the Zionist Media tells us to jump.
> 
> When you sign up for the armed forces to go fight the bad old Muslims, then I'll take you seriously.
> 
> But only one of us has a DD214.
Click to expand...



ZIONIST MEDIA? LOL!! And you keep getting worse.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> ZIONIST MEDIA? LOL!! And you keep getting worse.



Yeah, we should just pretend that there isn't a bias in our media... compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You are saying not one women has been raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying this story doesn't actually appear to be true.
> 
> Do try to keep up, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our friends from far off lands are not blowing people up, stoning women, setting those who disagree on fire, cutting off heads nor throwing gays off of roofs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are.  And we did just as many horrible things trying to bring "Democracy" to them? Or were we trying to find weapons that weren't there?
> 
> i just can't get worked up about it because the Zionists tell me I should be.
Click to expand...

OK Cleetus.

You insist she lied.

The horror.

I guess these people get what they deserve.

Rape, stoning, beheadings, burning and a lovely view when thrown off a building.

You blame America for Rapes and terrorism in Sweden!

What the fuck does this have to do with Zionists.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Must be fake news.
> 
> My search didn't include your approved sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, if it happened, you have to actually get on a LEGITIMATE news source.
> 
> Heck, I'd even consider Fox News legit for these purposes, and even Fox isn't running with this story.
Click to expand...

Name these "legitimate" news sources that I should get my "Joey" approved news.


----------



## JoeB131

Yousaidwhat said:


> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You insist she lied.
> 
> The horror.



Guy, you miss the point. I don't even think this woman EXISTS! The only source appears to be a fake news website that is translating another fake news website from Sweden. 

And there appear to be no other news sources repeating this story... 

Which tells me- Fake news. 



Yousaidwhat said:


> Name these "legitimate" news sources that I should get my "Joey" approved news.



How about, any place that actually has things called "Editors" and "Fact Checkers".  You might start there. 

Unless you are just looking for news sources to validate your racism.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You insist she lied.
> 
> The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you miss the point. I don't even think this woman EXISTS! The only source appears to be a fake news website that is translating another fake news website from Sweden.
> 
> And there appear to be no other news sources repeating this story...
> 
> Which tells me- Fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name these "legitimate" news sources that I should get my "Joey" approved news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about, any place that actually has things called "Editors" and "Fact Checkers".  You might start there.
> 
> Unless you are just looking for news sources to validate your racism.
Click to expand...




And once again the lib plays the Race Card in the SAME POST as he uses racist slurs.


LIberals:All the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You insist she lied.
> 
> The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you miss the point. I don't even think this woman EXISTS! The only source appears to be a fake news website that is translating another fake news website from Sweden.
> 
> And there appear to be no other news sources repeating this story...
> 
> Which tells me- Fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name these "legitimate" news sources that I should get my "Joey" approved news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about, any place that actually has things called "Editors" and "Fact Checkers".  You might start there.
> 
> Unless you are just looking for news sources to validate your racism.
Click to expand...

Racism?

Where did you find racism in my post. Cleetus?

You just validated your idiocy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cleetus.
> 
> You insist she lied.
> 
> The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you miss the point. I don't even think this woman EXISTS! The only source appears to be a fake news website that is translating another fake news website from Sweden.
> 
> And there appear to be no other news sources repeating this story...
> 
> Which tells me- Fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name these "legitimate" news sources that I should get my "Joey" approved news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about, any place that actually has things called "Editors" and "Fact Checkers".  You might start there.
> 
> Unless you are just looking for news sources to validate your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the lib plays the Race Card in the SAME POST as he uses racist slurs.
> 
> 
> LIberals:All the self awareness of a turnip.
Click to expand...

How dare you insult a turnip.


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's desperate cry for attention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... is right on the money.
> 
> Which is why you folks get so defensive.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac, Sweetie... the PC Police are not hiding under your bed
> 
> SOme of us just don't say "how High" when the Zionist Media tells us to jump.
> 
> When you sign up for the armed forces to go fight the bad old Muslims, then I'll take you seriously.
> 
> But only one of us has a DD214.
Click to expand...

The gentleman below, the man who actually coined the phrase "Regressive Left", is a British liberal who puts his life on the line every single day, on the streets, as he works to defeat jihadism.  You know, the group from the one religion for which you spin so passionately. I guess you might look at him as the enemy, then, huh?

I could side with him.

Or I could side with a nasty, hateful, miserable, bigoted Regressive Leftist on an internet message board.

Yeah, I think I'll side with him.
.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is the Roman Empire started to decline when power became more centralized. Unfortunately, this fact is not known by many Americans and so we merrily go about repeating their mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. What brought down the Roman Empire is that it was a slave economy that couldn't bring in any more slaves because they had run out of places to conquer. The Parthians were too strong, Germany beat back attempts at conquest and the rest of the empire was hemmed in by deserts and oceans.
Click to expand...

Yes really...and you not knowing the truth is expected.  If a leftist understands history, they couldn't be a leftist.


----------



## skye

Sweden is the rape capital of the world....YAY!( thank you   Islamic rapefugees )
Swedes like it like that! it's  part of their "cultural enrichment"....

Can't feel sorry for them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Joeb deserves an award for his participation in this thread.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JoeB131 said:


> just typed in Gang Rape, Sweden into google, and this fake news story didn't come up.
> 
> Fake news.


There are hundreds of news items about muslim rapists.   Use better search terms.  

Sweden: Muslim settlers raped Mother of two while they laughed and called her whore…….

48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two


----------



## Tresha91203

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what part of my statement you disagreed with.
> 
> You ran away from defending your position in the context of a real world result.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
Click to expand...

in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of resources is to NOT import problems.
Click to expand...

economics is not the right wing's, strong suit.


----------



## danielpalos

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
Click to expand...

yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.


----------



## Tresha91203

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.
Click to expand...


Please explain how they address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best "use of resources" is not to import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> 
> That saves women like that victim in the OP from being victimized, something "correcting" inmates after the fact does not do.
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
Click to expand...





"Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?

That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.

STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of resources is to NOT import problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> economics is not the right wing's, strong suit.
Click to expand...



That did not address the logic of my post. It is obviously a far more efficient use of resources to NOT import problems, then to spend resources importing problems, and then to deal with the harm of the problems and then to spend MORE resources to manage both the damage of the problems and to actual continuing problems themselves.


The logic is quite simple and clear. Nothing in your post challenged it in any real fashion. Stating your negative opinion about me is not addressing the obvious logic of my point.

You are stone cold busted. This is your test. Do you have the intellectual honestly to admit that, or will you retreat into increasing logical fallacies?


----------



## MaryL

What is it with Muslim men and rape in non Muslim countries? We aren't supposed to notice? Like the uptick in Muslim attacks in non Muslim countries?  And the concern about a anti Muslim backlash? Umm, something seems a little back-ackwards here. Concern over people that hurt and commit  mass murder is a valid , and calling it a "phobia" is a form of denial  bordering on delusional.


----------



## danielpalos

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain how they address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
Click to expand...

a market friendly work visa is not a quota; volunteers is what capitalism is about.  "market participants" should be able to self-select whenever possible.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa can help solve that problem; along with bargaining with the Chines for section eight housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
Click to expand...

you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.

A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of resources is to NOT import problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> economics is not the right wing's, strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That did not address the logic of my post. It is obviously a far more efficient use of resources to NOT import problems, then to spend resources importing problems, and then to deal with the harm of the problems and then to spend MORE resources to manage both the damage of the problems and to actual continuing problems themselves.
> 
> 
> The logic is quite simple and clear. Nothing in your post challenged it in any real fashion. Stating your negative opinion about me is not addressing the obvious logic of my point.
> 
> You are stone cold busted. This is your test. Do you have the intellectual honestly to admit that, or will you retreat into increasing logical fallacies?
Click to expand...

you cannot avoid it.  Prohibition, never works.  only the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> What is it with Muslim men and rape in non Muslim countries? We aren't supposed to notice? Like the uptick in Muslim attacks in non Muslim countries?  And the concern about a anti Muslim backlash? Umm, something seems a little back-ackwards here. Concern over people that hurt and commit  mass murder is a valid , and calling it a "phobia" is a form of denial  bordering on delusional.


Not sure; some brethren seem to prefer to "sow discord" among sisters.  It is one of the things, the Lord hates.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
Click to expand...



We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.


Now the question is, 

what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding "leaders" directly responsible for the criminals they import would end these crimes against the innocent citizen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> best use of resources; that situation could be ethically handled by "women of corrections" who may inform male inmates, that they are being "corrected" for their own good, and for the good of society of which they are now part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of resources is to NOT import problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> economics is not the right wing's, strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That did not address the logic of my post. It is obviously a far more efficient use of resources to NOT import problems, then to spend resources importing problems, and then to deal with the harm of the problems and then to spend MORE resources to manage both the damage of the problems and to actual continuing problems themselves.
> 
> 
> The logic is quite simple and clear. Nothing in your post challenged it in any real fashion. Stating your negative opinion about me is not addressing the obvious logic of my point.
> 
> You are stone cold busted. This is your test. Do you have the intellectual honestly to admit that, or will you retreat into increasing logical fallacies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cannot avoid it.  Prohibition, never works.  only the right wing, never gets it.
Click to expand...



We can certainly control who comes here from the middle east. 


Your position is absurd. 


You seem to support it for reasons that you are afraid to be honest about.


----------



## Tresha91203

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the rapists housing would not make them not rapists.
> 
> IMO, we should NOT import hostile Third World Barbarians into our society.
> 
> I asked you if you had empathy for the victim. YOu did not answer.
> 
> WHAT point of your polices are designed to or are you prepared to bend on, to protect women from such vile pieces of shit, and please explain how your effort would work as well as NOT importing the rapists in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain how they address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa is not a quota; volunteers is what capitalism is about.  "market participants" should be able to self-select whenever possible.
Click to expand...


That in no way addresses the cultural attitude that it is man's right to rape women and children.


----------



## Correll

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain how they address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa is not a quota; volunteers is what capitalism is about.  "market participants" should be able to self-select whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That in no way addresses the cultural attitude that it is man's right to rape women and children.
Click to expand...



He knows that. What he can't say is why he is willing to see our women raped.

Something makes him consider that ok.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
Click to expand...

what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?


----------



## danielpalos

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a market friendly work visa uses capitalism and rational choice to help any form of male or female intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Market friendly work visas do NOTHING to address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, they do; and, they provide market friendly metrics for any government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain how they address cultural attitudes that women and children are chattel to be used as a man desires. Please explain how you come to this conclusion you keep repeating instead of answering direct questions about the actual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a market friendly work visa is not a quota; volunteers is what capitalism is about.  "market participants" should be able to self-select whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That in no way addresses the cultural attitude that it is man's right to rape women and children.
Click to expand...

volunteers are not, "refugees" or quotas. 

why not bargain with the Chinese, for section eight housing in some of their empty cities.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work visas do not make rapists not rapists.
> 
> I ask you about the safety of our women. YOu respond with work visas.
> 
> 
> WHy are you dismissing the safety of our women, and actively supporting policies that will greatly harm them?
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
Click to expand...



It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.

Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.


I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.


Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.

At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, it is about foreign nationals having a federal id, for even State purposes.  fees could defray the cost of government and generate revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
Click to expand...

only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Could"? You are actively supporting policies that will result, as we see in the OP, in grave bodily harm to our citizens, because there MIGHT be revenue to the government?
> 
> That is not a reasonable use of resources. Or even rational. It is quite IRRATIONAL of you, in fact.
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRANT. DEPORT ALL POSSIBLE DEPORTEES.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
Click to expand...



I already addressed that. 

NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.

And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government. 


That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.


What is your real reason? DO you even know?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about, not even your own propaganda.
> 
> A market friendly work visa means a federal id for foreign labor wanting to try their luck in our markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
Click to expand...

no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are past that. You had your say, and used it to dodge and weave.
> 
> 
> Now the question is,
> 
> what is your damage that you are willing to see our women raped for ideological reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
Click to expand...



Yes. I did. 

NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.

And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.


That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.


What is your real reason? DO you even know?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does getting, federally ID-ed, mean to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
Click to expand...

no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?


----------



## MikeK

Having watched numerous videos of mainly young and attractive Swedish women enthusiastically welcoming trainloads of military-age Muslim "asylum-seeking" males, actually hugging and embracing them and handing out welcoming gifts, I find it rather hard to feel as angered and sympathetic about this report as I normally would.  After all, what should they expect?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does NOT mean that they can be magically scanned to see if they will rape women given the opportunity.
> 
> Or any other number of bad practices that comes with being a hostile Third World Barbarian.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain what you are willing to do to protect our women or why you are willing to risk them.
> 
> 
> Everything you have done, indicates that you are willing to see them raped, but not willing to say why.
> 
> At best you are an unimaginable ideologue, at worst you are expressing some psychological damage with regards to women or your fellow citizens in general.
> 
> 
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?
Click to expand...


Same way you ban anything. Make the ban, then enforce it. What part of this do you pretend is not doable?


AND why do you so fully embrace the rape of our women?


----------



## MikeK

gipper said:


> ...and what might be the result of importing 7th century barbarians?  Bigger more controlling government...which just might be government's intention.


I don't doubt that possibility -- along with refugees being a sure way to reduce wages.  Some of these refugees are reasonably skilled tradesmen and those who aren't skilled will labor for two or three bucks an hour, which is better than starving.


----------



## skye

MikeK said:


> Having watched numerous videos of mainly young and attractive Swedish women enthusiastically welcoming trainloads of military-age Muslim "asylum-seeking" males, actually hugging and embracing them and handing out welcoming gifts, I find it rather hard to feel as angered and sympathetic about this report as I normally would.  After all, what should they expect?





That's exactly how I feel too. 

If they are idiots ,who are we to intervene or judge or whatever.

 They simply do not have any desire to help themselves.,,,stop the flood...demand from their leaders to stop it.

And so f***** they will be.


----------



## Correll

skye said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having watched numerous videos of mainly young and attractive Swedish women enthusiastically welcoming trainloads of military-age Muslim "asylum-seeking" males, actually hugging and embracing them and handing out welcoming gifts, I find it rather hard to feel as angered and sympathetic about this report as I normally would.  After all, what should they expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel too.
> 
> If they are idiots ,who are we to intervene or judge or whatever.
> 
> They simply do not have any desire to help themselves.,,,stop the flood...demand from their leaders to stop it.
> 
> And so f***** they will be.
Click to expand...



If it was not for Trump, we would likely have been presented with a choice between two pro-amnesty fuckers in the election.


Western governments are increasingly failing to respond to the interests or wishes of their citizens.

ANd considering the lies being fed to their people...and the trustworthiness of any information coming out...


We have no way of knowing what the people that want, or how badly informed about what is happening.


----------



## Lastamender

JoeB131 said:


> More fake news....



Looks real. It has happened many times before and it is going to keep happening especially when someone writes it off to fake news.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

MikeK said:


> Having watched numerous videos of mainly young and attractive Swedish women enthusiastically welcoming trainloads of military-age Muslim "asylum-seeking" males, actually hugging and embracing them and handing out welcoming gifts, I find it rather hard to feel as angered and sympathetic about this report as I normally would.  After all, what should they expect?


The women are told to be welcoming.  Anything less is racist and divisive.


----------



## Brynmr

danielpalos said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alt-Left idiots live in Denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is the alt-Right that Only has fantasy for their Cause.
Click to expand...


You must be hungover. That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Brynmr

danielpalos said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once Sweden does this, tear down every single stinking mosque on Swedish soil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems quite national and quite social.
Click to expand...


Yeah, whatever.


----------



## Brynmr

The global Moslem community has had decades to get control of the so called "extremists". Hasn't happened - ain't gonna happen. And Liberals wonder why we don't trust Moslems. Gee whizzers.


----------



## MikeK

Tipsycatlover said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having watched numerous videos of mainly young and attractive Swedish women enthusiastically welcoming trainloads of military-age Muslim "asylum-seeking" males, actually hugging and embracing them and handing out welcoming gifts, I find it rather hard to feel as angered and sympathetic about this report as I normally would.  After all, what should they expect?
> 
> 
> 
> The women are told to be welcoming.  Anything less is racist and divisive.
Click to expand...

I believe that as a cultural circumstance Swedish women have been conditioned over the years (brainwashed) to behave the way they do.  Sweden, in addition to being militarily neutral, has evolved into the most extraordinarily liberal of the developed nations.  What they are experiencing now is the unexpected consequence of their national naivete.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> The gentleman below, the man who actually coined the phrase "Regressive Left", is a British liberal who puts his life on the line every single day, on the streets, as he works to defeat jihadism. You know, the group from the one religion for which you spin so passionately. I guess you might look at him as the enemy, then, huh?



Naw, I just look at him as another minority trying to suck up to white people. 

You see, there's a reason why we have a problem with "Jihadism".  It's because back in the 1980's, when big hair was a thing, some idiots decided that they were going to arm, equip and train Islamic fanatics to fight the socialists we didn't like because they might actually demand equal distribution of resources or something. 

I don't get upset when the rabid pit bull you clowns raised mauls you...  

You created this situation.


----------



## JoeB131

Tipsycatlover said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just typed in Gang Rape, Sweden into google, and this fake news story didn't come up.
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of news items about muslim rapists.   Use better search terms.
> 
> Sweden: Muslim settlers raped Mother of two while they laughed and called her whore…….
> 
> 48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two
Click to expand...


They are all repeating the same fake news story, verbatim, with the same questionable picture of a Jihadist with an earring. 

Okay, a "Jihadist" with an earring should already make this story questionable. Like someone just got lazy with their photo bucket search.


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gentleman below, the man who actually coined the phrase "Regressive Left", is a British liberal who puts his life on the line every single day, on the streets, as he works to defeat jihadism. You know, the group from the one religion for which you spin so passionately. I guess you might look at him as the enemy, then, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I just look at him as another minority trying to suck up to white people.
> 
> You see, there's a reason why we have a problem with "Jihadism".  It's because back in the 1980's, when big hair was a thing, some idiots decided that they were going to arm, equip and train Islamic fanatics to fight the socialists we didn't like because they might actually demand equal distribution of resources or something.
> 
> I don't get upset when the rabid pit bull you clowns raised mauls you...
> 
> You created this situation.
Click to expand...

_"Naw, I just look at him as another minority trying to suck up to white people."_

Wow.  Of course that's all you would see.  How simple.

Mr. Nawaz is a brave, honest, humble, decent man, risking his life every day for what he believes.

You are his polar opposite.
.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


>




See, I read his words and judged him and them by their content.

Joe saw brown skin and judged the man and dismissed his ideas.

And he thinks that the Right is racist.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I read his words and judged him and them by their content.
> 
> Joe saw brown skin and judged the man and dismissed his ideas.
> 
> And he thinks that the Right is racist.
Click to expand...

I don't even know if he's serious at this point.
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I read his words and judged him and them by their content.
> 
> Joe saw brown skin and judged the man and dismissed his ideas.
> 
> And he thinks that the Right is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know if he's serious at this point.
> .
Click to expand...


He is serious about something.


----------



## Desperado

And these are the people Obama is bringing to America


----------



## Correll

Desperado said:


> And these are the people Obama is bringing to America




And that's the point that the Left is so desperate to distract from.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Wow. Of course that's all you would see. How simple.
> 
> Mr. Nawaz is a brave, honest, humble, decent man, risking his life every day for what he believes.
> 
> You are his polar opposite.



Every group has its Uncle Toms...  I'm not impressed.  

Here's the thing. WHY does Jihadism have such a following in the slums of London? 

Hmmmm....   Why do you think that is, Mac? Could it be that all these folks were brought over to do menial jobs white Britons didn't want to do?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> See, I read his words and judged him and them by their content.
> 
> Joe saw brown skin and judged the man and dismissed his ideas.
> 
> And he thinks that the Right is racist.



Naw, I read his words, and it's just another suckup minority saying, "Yeah, boss, we sure be shiftless!"  

Kind of like Clarance Thomas, Ben Carson and Herman Cain in this country. Ignore decades of injustice and abuse... it's our own damned fault,really.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> He is serious about something.


You'll notice who gave him a "winner" thing on this post.

Those two are probably the nastiest, most hateful people on this board.
.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I read his words and judged him and them by their content.
> 
> Joe saw brown skin and judged the man and dismissed his ideas.
> 
> And he thinks that the Right is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I read his words, and it's just another suckup minority saying, "Yeah, boss, we sure be shiftless!"
> 
> Kind of like Clarance Thomas, Ben Carson and Herman Cain in this country. Ignore decades of injustice and abuse... it's our own damned fault,really.
Click to expand...



NOpe. not at all what he was saying.

Your racist reaction to minorities that don't conform is disgusting.


----------



## Desperado

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Of course that's all you would see. How simple.
> 
> Mr. Nawaz is a brave, honest, humble, decent man, risking his life every day for what he believes.
> 
> You are his polar opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every group has its Uncle Toms...  I'm not impressed.
> 
> Here's the thing. WHY does Jihadism have such a following in the slums of London?
> 
> Hmmmm....   Why do you think that is, Mac? Could it be that all these folks were brought over to do menial jobs white Britons didn't want to do?
Click to expand...

So you are saying that the chimney sweep in Mary Poppins was really a muslim?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> NOpe. not at all what he was saying.
> 
> Your racist reaction to minorities that don't conform is disgusting.



I think "sucking up to the man" is kind of conforming, don't you? 

I mean, hey, Ben Carson got himself a sweet gig, all he has to do is go around the country telling white folks how shiftless black folks are, and they shower him with money like a stripper on a pole....


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. not at all what he was saying.
> 
> Your racist reaction to minorities that don't conform is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think "sucking up to the man" is kind of conforming, don't you?
> 
> I mean, hey, Ben Carson got himself a sweet gig, all he has to do is go around the country telling white folks how shiftless black folks are, and they shower him with money like a stripper on a pole....
Click to expand...



His point was about the behavior of liberals. We all knows about the existence of Radical Islam.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> His point was about the behavior of liberals. We all knows about the existence of Radical Islam.



The problem with dumb-ass rednecks like you is that you think Muslims are a hive-mind. 

Muslims are not the Borg. 






You see, the problem with people like you and Mac is that you think our problem with Islam is their belief in a Magic Fariy in the Sky is worse than your belief in a Magic Fairy in the Sky... 

Which works if you ignore everything Christians did between 1 AD and 1945. I guess if you leave all that stuff out, you look pretty good. 

Here's why we have a problem with the Islamic World

1) We support the Zionists.
2) We prop up some really awful governments over there.
3) We think the solution to everything is to bomb or invade it.

Now, we might have good strategic reasons to do these things (or not), but we shouldn't be surprised when not everyone goes along with them. 

Nor should we take fake news stories about rapes that didn't happen and say, "See, See, those people are like that!" to slander the people whose lives have been turned upside down by our idiotic policies.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point was about the behavior of liberals. We all knows about the existence of Radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb-ass rednecks like you is that you think Muslims are a hive-mind.
> 
> Muslims are not the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the problem with people like you and Mac is that you think our problem with Islam is their belief in a Magic Fariy in the Sky is worse than your belief in a Magic Fairy in the Sky...
> 
> Which works if you ignore everything Christians did between 1 AD and 1945. I guess if you leave all that stuff out, you look pretty good.
> 
> Here's why we have a problem with the Islamic World
> 
> 1) We support the Zionists.
> 2) We prop up some really awful governments over there.
> 3) We think the solution to everything is to bomb or invade it.
> 
> Now, we might have good strategic reasons to do these things (or not), but we shouldn't be surprised when not everyone goes along with them.
> 
> Nor should we take fake news stories about rapes that didn't happen and say, "See, See, those people are like that!" to slander the people whose lives have been turned upside down by our idiotic policies.
Click to expand...




1. I do not think Muslims are a hive mind.

2. As I am not living in the time period of 1ad to 1945, that works for me.

3. I support the jews because A. I am anti-genocide, and B. the Arabs are assholes.

4. The idea that the governments over there suck because of US, was a big part of the logic that predicted an easy transition to a liberal democracy in Iraq. IMO, that has been debunked.

5. We do not think that solution to everything is to bomb or invade it.

6. The Muslim World has NOT had our last 100 years of woman's rights. There is a real difference between them and us on how our cultures treat women. We need to be real about that BEFORE we import more of them and make them a larger part of our future CUlture fusion.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. I do not think Muslims are a hive mind.
> 
> 2. As I am not living in the time period of 1ad to 1945, that works for me.



That's a dumb statement, Cleetus... You ignore that fact that Jesus was perfectly fine with all the bad stuff Christians did before 1945... or at least his churches were. 



Correll said:


> 3. I support the jews because A. I am anti-genocide, and B. the Arabs are assholes.



But you have no problem with genocide against the Palestinians. So if someone took your property tomorrow because a Magic Fairy in the sky said it was his, you'd be good with that?  Just asking. 



Correll said:


> 4. The idea that the governments over there suck because of US, was a big part of the logic that predicted an easy transition to a liberal democracy in Iraq. IMO, that has been debunked.



Um. No. 

Here's the thing. We PUT Saddam in power. Until he turned on us. And then we tolerated him because we knew that if they had "Democracy", they'd vote in the Shi'ites and be friendly with Iran.  (which is what happened eventually, anyway.) 



Correll said:


> 5. We do not think that solution to everything is to bomb or invade it.



Since 1980, we've bombed, occupied or invaded - 

 Iran (1980, 1987-1988), Libya (1981, 1986, 1989, 2011), Lebanon (1983), Kuwait (1991), Iraq (1991-2011, 2014-), Somalia (1992-1993, 2007-), Bosnia (1995), Saudi Arabia (1991, 1996), Afghanistan (1998, 2001-), Sudan (1998), Kosovo (1999), Yemen (2000, 2002-), Pakistan (2004-) and now Syria. 

Seems like our go-to solution for much of everything.  



Correll said:


> 6. The Muslim World has NOT had our last 100 years of woman's rights. There is a real difference between them and us on how our cultures treat women. We need to be real about that BEFORE we import more of them and make them a larger part of our future CUlture fusion.



Yet two Islamic nations - Pakistan and Indonesia - have elected Female Heads of State!  We on the other hand, rejected a woman to put a Nazi Game Show Host in. 

I think after we elected the "Pussy-Grabber", we really don't have any place to complain about how women are treated. 
.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only the right wing, never gets it.  federal ID means easier federal enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way you ban anything. Make the ban, then enforce it. What part of this do you pretend is not doable?
> 
> AND why do you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
Click to expand...

by ignoring economics?  



> In the US, tourism is either the first, second, or third largest employer in 29 states,[_which?_] employing 7.3 million in 2004, to take care of 1.19 billion trips tourists took in the US in 2005. As of 2007, there are 2,462 registered National Historic Landmarks (NHL) recognized by the United States government. As of 2016, Orlando is the most visited destination in the United States.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_the_United_States



It is the right wing that denies and disparages a God, by needing more than Ten religious Commandments.  

If the poor are not really poor enough by Third World, Iron Age standards, then the rich run this moral hazard as well:  _Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._


----------



## danielpalos

Brynmr said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> And you called Trump a misogynist.
> And down play rape. my my.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alt-Left idiots live in Denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is the alt-Right that Only has fantasy for their Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be hungover. That makes no sense at all.
Click to expand...

no.  you are simply clueless and Causeless.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I do not think Muslims are a hive mind.
> 
> 2. As I am not living in the time period of 1ad to 1945, that works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dumb statement, Cleetus... You ignore that fact that Jesus was perfectly fine with all the bad stuff Christians did before 1945... or at least his churches were..
Click to expand...



As it is not relevant to today, yes.




Correll said:


> 3. I support the jews because A. I am anti-genocide, and B. the Arabs are assholes.



But you have no problem with genocide against the Palestinians. So if someone took your property tomorrow because a Magic Fairy in the sky said it was his, you'd be good with that?  Just asking..[/QUOTE]


The Palestinians are not being "genocided". If someone took my property tomorrow? I would fight. I would not still be fighting 60 years from now.




Correll said:


> 4. The idea that the governments over there suck because of US, was a big part of the logic that predicted an easy transition to a liberal democracy in Iraq. IMO, that has been debunked.



Um. No.

Here's the thing. We PUT Saddam in power. Until he turned on us. And then we tolerated him because we knew that if they had "Democracy", they'd vote in the Shi'ites and be friendly with Iran.  (which is what happened eventually, anyway.).[/QUOTE]


We did not put Saddam in power. We did not "tolerate" him. He ruled as he saw fit, without US.

My point about Iraq debunking your view stands. THeir shitty governments are not our fault.





Correll said:


> 5. We do not think that solution to everything is to bomb or invade it.



Since 1980, we've bombed, occupied or invaded -

 Iran (1980, 1987-1988), Libya (1981, 1986, 1989, 2011), Lebanon (1983), Kuwait (1991), Iraq (1991-2011, 2014-), Somalia (1992-1993, 2007-), Bosnia (1995), Saudi Arabia (1991, 1996), Afghanistan (1998, 2001-), Sudan (1998), Kosovo (1999), Yemen (2000, 2002-), Pakistan (2004-) and now Syria.

Seems like our go-to solution for much of everything. .[/QUOTE]


Using that "logic" our relationship with Great Britain has been "bombing or invading it", as we have had troops there for a long time. And I've seen lefties try to make that absurd argument.




Correll said:


> 6. The Muslim World has NOT had our last 100 years of woman's rights. There is a real difference between them and us on how our cultures treat women. We need to be real about that BEFORE we import more of them and make them a larger part of our future CUlture fusion.





Yet two Islamic nations - Pakistan and Indonesia - have elected Female Heads of State!  We on the other hand, rejected a woman to put a Nazi Game Show Host in..[/QUOTE]


HIllary didn't lose because she was a woman, and a couple heads of state does not refute my point about the cultures being different. Your godwin in noted. YOu are a fucking asshole.


.





> I think after we elected the "Pussy-Grabber", we really don't have any place to complain about how women are treated.
> .



LET equals consent. Try to be less of a liar.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> The Palestinians are not being "genocided". If someone took my property tomorrow? I would fight. I would not still be fighting 60 years from now.



Why not?  



Correll said:


> Using that "logic" our relationship with Great Britain has been "bombing or invading it", as we have had troops there for a long time. And I've seen lefties try to make that absurd argument.



Kind of a stretch, guy... since we never bombed GB or even had a very large troop presence there outside of WWII. 



Correll said:


> HIllary didn't lose because she was a woman, and a couple heads of state does not refute my point about the cultures being different. Your godwin in noted. YOu are a fucking asshole.



So when the Nazi said "Trump that bitch" and "Lock her up", they weren't being misogynistic? 



Correll said:


> LET equals consent. Try to be less of a liar.



except those women didn't want Trump grabbing their pussies...He just thought he was entitled because he was a rich celebrity. 

Not to mention all the misogynistic things he's said about Megyn Kelly and Carly Fiorina, among others.  

Again, you don't elect trumpenfuhrer and then whine about how other countries treat their women-folk.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> 
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way you ban anything. Make the ban, then enforce it. What part of this do you pretend is not doable?
> 
> AND why do you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by ignoring economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, tourism is either the first, second, or third largest employer in 29 states,[_which?_] employing 7.3 million in 2004, to take care of 1.19 billion trips tourists took in the US in 2005. As of 2007, there are 2,462 registered National Historic Landmarks (NHL) recognized by the United States government. As of 2016, Orlando is the most visited destination in the United States.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_the_United_States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the right wing that denies and disparages a God, by needing more than Ten religious Commandments.
> 
> If the poor are not really poor enough by Third World, Iron Age standards, then the rich run this moral hazard as well:  _Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._
Click to expand...




That you feel the need to conflate Tourism with International Tourism shows that you yourself do not believe that your arguments can stand on their own honest merits.

Is the religious comments supposed to be in response to my question about why you so fully embrace the rape of our women?

If so, I call the Logical Fallacy of NOn Sequitur.



You have been more clear than in the past. And have engaged in real debate to a great extent. 

This is to your credit.


BUt we have reached questions about your positions that you are unable or unwilling to answer.


Serious questions, that if you have no answers for, reveal your positions to be untenable.

You should take some time to think about that. IMO, we are done here. Thank you for a real debate.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are not being "genocided". If someone took my property tomorrow? I would fight. I would not still be fighting 60 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using that "logic" our relationship with Great Britain has been "bombing or invading it", as we have had troops there for a long time. And I've seen lefties try to make that absurd argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch, guy... since we never bombed GB or even had a very large troop presence there outside of WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIllary didn't lose because she was a woman, and a couple heads of state does not refute my point about the cultures being different. Your godwin in noted. YOu are a fucking asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when the Nazi said "Trump that bitch" and "Lock her up", they weren't being misogynistic?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> LET equals consent. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except those women didn't want Trump grabbing their pussies...He just thought he was entitled because he was a rich celebrity.
> 
> Not to mention all the misogynistic things he's said about Megyn Kelly and Carly Fiorina, among others.
> 
> Again, you don't elect trumpenfuhrer and then whine about how other countries treat their women-folk.
Click to expand...




1.  Because after you fight and lose, again and again, it becomes time to accept defeat and move on. You owe it to your children if nothing else. 

2. Much of your list was a stretch. 

3. Correct. Hillary is not a "bitch" because she is a woman, but because of what an evil vile person she is. And "lock her up" is not more sexist, than "lock HIM up".

4. THe statement you lefties keep referring to included the portion where he discusses how the women LET you do it. LET means consent. 

Women generally find wealth and fame to be attractive qualities. I hope that is not too shocking to you.

5. Megyn Kelly had it coming. He was unfair and harsh to Fiorina. Much like he was unfair and harsh to Ben Carson or Jeb Bush.

6. Your godwin in noted. YOu are a fucking asshole.

7. We have EVERY RIGHT, indeed, the responsibility to consider the impact that importing foreign cultures into our society will have on our citizens, and if the impact is negative, we have EVERY  RIGHT, indeed, a duty to NOT DO THAT.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. Because after you fight and lose, again and again, it becomes time to accept defeat and move on. You owe it to your children if nothing else.



again, people in your part of the country still wave the Confederate Flag like that's something to be proud of... so not so much. 



Correll said:


> 4. THe statement you lefties keep referring to included the portion where he discusses how the women LET you do it. LET means consent.



Oh, I see. It's okay for him to do it because he has money and power?  I got it. 



Correll said:


> 5. Megyn Kelly had it coming.



Damn straight. How dare she ask him a perfectly sensible question. Do you remember what hte question was?  I'm betting you don't without looking it up.  

Totally merits him making comments about "blood shooting out of her wherever!" 

Come on, guy, just admit your Fuhrer is a misogynist and racist, and you won't have to keep doing these complicated handstands to try to claim he isn't.  Otherwise, you kind of look like a Holocaust Denier standing in front of Auschwitz saying, "Nothing to see here."


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Because after you fight and lose, again and again, it becomes time to accept defeat and move on. You owe it to your children if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, people in your part of the country still wave the Confederate Flag like that's something to be proud of... so not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. THe statement you lefties keep referring to included the portion where he discusses how the women LET you do it. LET means consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. It's okay for him to do it because he has money and power?  I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Megyn Kelly had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight. How dare she ask him a perfectly sensible question. Do you remember what hte question was?  I'm betting you don't without looking it up.
> 
> Totally merits him making comments about "blood shooting out of her wherever!"
> 
> Come on, guy, just admit your Fuhrer is a misogynist and racist, and you won't have to keep doing these complicated handstands to try to claim he isn't.  Otherwise, you kind of look like a Holocaust Denier standing in front of Auschwitz saying, "Nothing to see here."
Click to expand...




1. THe Confederate Flag was accepted by the nation as a harmless symbol of regional pride long ago. Doing so was part of the healing process of the post war era. YOU are the one trying to breath life into long dead issues.

2. Consent means it is ok for him to do it.

3. Kelly was not being a moderator. She took sides. She deserved to get slapped down. The era of republicans being door mats is over.

4. YOur race card and godwin in noted. YOu are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Theowl32

Must not be a big deal. Liberals don't care.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. THe Confederate Flag was accepted by the nation as a harmless symbol of regional pride long ago. Doing so was part of the healing process of the post war era. YOU are the one trying to breath life into long dead issues.



yOu don't get a "Healing Process" when your side does something irredeemably evil, dude. 



Correll said:


> 2. Consent means it is ok for him to do it.



 I honestly hope you don't have female relatives. 



Correll said:


> 3. Kelly was not being a moderator. She took sides. She deserved to get slapped down. The era of republicans being door mats is over.



I noticed you didn't answer the question about what she asked that was so out of bounds. 

You don't even remember, do you?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe Confederate Flag was accepted by the nation as a harmless symbol of regional pride long ago. Doing so was part of the healing process of the post war era. YOU are the one trying to breath life into long dead issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yOu don't get a "Healing Process" when your side does something irredeemably evil, dude.
Click to expand...



The whole history of the United States since the Civil War shows that the whole nation disagreed with you.




Correll said:


> 2. Consent means it is ok for him to do it.



 I honestly hope you don't have female relatives.[/QUOTE]


Consent means it is ok for him to do it. Try to be less crazy.




Correll said:


> 3. Kelly was not being a moderator. She took sides. She deserved to get slapped down. The era of republicans being door mats is over.



I noticed you didn't answer the question about what she asked that was so out of bounds.

You don't even remember, do you?[/QUOTE]


NOpe. Do you wish to discuss it is detail?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> The whole history of the United States since the Civil War shows that the whole nation disagreed with you.



Not really. The fact is, you guys were too embarrased to fly your racist flag until the 1960's... when they started giving the Darkies the vote and you couldn't help yourselves but to show your racism and stupidity... 

And now you can't get away with it anymore, as they are pulling it down.



Correll said:


> NOpe. Do you wish to discuss it is detail?



Well, how can you say that she was out of bounds if you don't even remember what the question was?  

The question was... 

_Kelly: "You've called women you don't like 'fat pigs,' 'dogs,' 'slobs,' and 'disgusting animals.' Does that sound to you like the temperament of a man we should elect as president?"

Trump: "What I say is what I say. And honestly, Megyn, if you don't like it, I'm sorry, I've been very nice to you, although I could probably maybe not be, based on the way you have treated_me_. But I wouldn't do that to you."_

So she asked him a valid question whether or not his rude comments about women were appropriate... and he started whining about her... 

Now, no, I don't want you to try to explain it away like a 1930's German Diplomat trying to explain away _Mein Kampf_.  Quite honestly, your excuse making for Trump is getting to be quite tiresome.  This was another wonderful example of why Trump lacks the temperament to be president.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole history of the United States since the Civil War shows that the whole nation disagreed with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The fact is, you guys were too embarrased to fly your racist flag until the 1960's... when they started giving the Darkies the vote and you couldn't help yourselves but to show your racism and stupidity...
> 
> And now you can't get away with it anymore, as they are pulling it down.
Click to expand...



As I stated, the whole history of the United States shows that the despite the "irredeemable evil" of slavery, that the nation healed after the Civil War, and it wasn't until quite recently that you lefties started your war against Southern regional pride.

Nothing in your "reply" addressed that.






Correll said:


> NOpe. Do you wish to discuss it is detail?



Well, how can you say that she was out of bounds if you don't even remember what the question was? 

The question was...

_Kelly: "You've called women you don't like 'fat pigs,' 'dogs,' 'slobs,' and 'disgusting animals.' Does that sound to you like the temperament of a man we should elect as president?"

Trump: "What I say is what I say. And honestly, Megyn, if you don't like it, I'm sorry, I've been very nice to you, although I could probably maybe not be, based on the way you have treated_me_. But I wouldn't do that to you."_

So she asked him a valid question whether or not his rude comments about women were appropriate... and he started whining about her...

Now, no, I don't want you to try to explain it away like a 1930's German Diplomat trying to explain away _Mein Kampf_.  Quite honestly, your excuse making for Trump is getting to be quite tiresome.  This was another wonderful example of why Trump lacks the temperament to be president.[/QUOTE]



Odd, your small excerpt contains Trump referring to Kelly's earlier treatment of him as the problem. 

Your Godwin is noted. YOu are an asshole.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you haven't.  how do you ban tourism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way you ban anything. Make the ban, then enforce it. What part of this do you pretend is not doable?
> 
> AND why do you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by ignoring economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, tourism is either the first, second, or third largest employer in 29 states,[_which?_] employing 7.3 million in 2004, to take care of 1.19 billion trips tourists took in the US in 2005. As of 2007, there are 2,462 registered National Historic Landmarks (NHL) recognized by the United States government. As of 2016, Orlando is the most visited destination in the United States.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_the_United_States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the right wing that denies and disparages a God, by needing more than Ten religious Commandments.
> 
> If the poor are not really poor enough by Third World, Iron Age standards, then the rich run this moral hazard as well:  _Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you feel the need to conflate Tourism with International Tourism shows that you yourself do not believe that your arguments can stand on their own honest merits.
> 
> Is the religious comments supposed to be in response to my question about why you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
> 
> If so, I call the Logical Fallacy of NOn Sequitur.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been more clear than in the past. And have engaged in real debate to a great extent.
> 
> This is to your credit.
> 
> 
> BUt we have reached questions about your positions that you are unable or unwilling to answer.
> 
> 
> Serious questions, that if you have no answers for, reveal your positions to be untenable.
> 
> You should take some time to think about that. IMO, we are done here. Thank you for a real debate.
Click to expand...

I am not conflating any form of tourism.  you merely have nothing but fallacy to work with.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> NOT importing rapists is far easier and more effective than catching and imprisoning them after they commit rapes of our women.
> 
> And so far, your stated reasons for having our women raped, has been POSSIBLE fees to our government.
> 
> 
> That is such a weak "reason" as to be dismissed.
> 
> 
> What is your real reason? DO you even know?
> 
> 
> 
> no, you haven't. how do you ban tourism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way you ban anything. Make the ban, then enforce it. What part of this do you pretend is not doable?
> 
> AND why do you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by ignoring economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, tourism is either the first, second, or third largest employer in 29 states,[_which?_] employing 7.3 million in 2004, to take care of 1.19 billion trips tourists took in the US in 2005. As of 2007, there are 2,462 registered National Historic Landmarks (NHL) recognized by the United States government. As of 2016, Orlando is the most visited destination in the United States.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_the_United_States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the right wing that denies and disparages a God, by needing more than Ten religious Commandments.
> 
> If the poor are not really poor enough by Third World, Iron Age standards, then the rich run this moral hazard as well:  _Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you feel the need to conflate Tourism with International Tourism shows that you yourself do not believe that your arguments can stand on their own honest merits.
> 
> Is the religious comments supposed to be in response to my question about why you so fully embrace the rape of our women?
> 
> If so, I call the Logical Fallacy of NOn Sequitur.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been more clear than in the past. And have engaged in real debate to a great extent.
> 
> This is to your credit.
> 
> 
> BUt we have reached questions about your positions that you are unable or unwilling to answer.
> 
> 
> Serious questions, that if you have no answers for, reveal your positions to be untenable.
> 
> You should take some time to think about that. IMO, we are done here. Thank you for a real debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not conflating any form of tourism.  you merely have nothing but fallacy to work with.
Click to expand...




You have been more clear than in the past. And have engaged in real debate to a great extent.

This is to your credit.


BUt we have reached questions about your positions that you are unable or unwilling to answer.


Serious questions, that if you have no answers for, reveal your positions to be untenable.

You should take some time to think about that. IMO, we are done here. Thank you for a real debate.


----------



## danielpalos

You have no serious questions, only fallacies.  Prohibition has never worked, in the history of our republic.

A market friendly work visa could generate revenue, and identify foreign nationals working in the US, to the federal government.


----------



## Brynmr

danielpalos said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be hungover. That makes no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> no.  you are simply clueless and Causeless.
Click to expand...


Again you make no sense. FYI: if I was "causeless" I'd be God.


----------



## Brynmr

danielpalos said:


> no.  you are simply clueless and Causeless.



You know all you had to do was clarify what you were saying but instead chose to wag your ego about and insult. Pretty immature.


----------



## Roudy

Baron said:


> If you have IQ 55, are youth and muslim, ugly appearance, zero education except excellent knowelage of Quran, can make ficki-ficki 24/7 you are welcome in Sweden as so-called 'refuge' to avoid brutal war in Syria. Even as an Afghan.
> What strafe can became these apes.Almost nothing, probably 20 hours social works and a treatment by psychologist as a 'traumatized' refuge.
> Sweden is politically correct and has respect to Islam.
> 
> 
> _The Swedish mother of two was gang-raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts by at least nine refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. The woman was almost apathetic after the rape and still feels that she has something stuffed in the genital area. Today, the prosecutor presented the evidence, consisting of semen probes, against nine men, of whom several defends their actions against the woman._
> _‘She is a whore,’ says the Swedish Migration Board interpreter Bahaduri Rafi, 25, who is one of the defendants._
> _Prosecutor Gunnar Brodin disclosed that forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the refugee apartment where the gang rape took place. Inside the victim’s rectum and farther up the digestive system was recovered sperm from at least four people. In total, nine men are connected to the rape._
> 
> _Besides the sadistic gang rape, which was committed by Afghan refugees, the mother of two was close to death because her airways was clogged during the rape, stated courtroom clerk Charlotte Bokelund during the trial. …_
> 
> _The mother of two, who have chosen to follow the trial, repeatedly felt so bad that she had to leave the courtroom to vomit._
> 
> _48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *More information:*
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...savages-who-gang-raped-swedish-mother-of-two/


Maybe they should let a few hundred thousand more of them in, and finish their national suicide.


----------



## danielpalos

Brynmr said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be hungover. That makes no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> no.  you are simply clueless and Causeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you make no sense. FYI: if I was "causeless" I'd be God.
Click to expand...

with nothing but fallacy?  researching godhood in Nexus Six?


----------



## danielpalos

Brynmr said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  you are simply clueless and Causeless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know all you had to do was clarify what you were saying but instead chose to wag your ego about and insult. Pretty immature.
Click to expand...

you have nothing but immature fallacy, grasshopper; why not get more adult if you want, adult conversation.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fake news....
> 
> 
> 
> 'fraid not homo.
> 
> 48 stains of semen found after refugee gang rape mother of two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, when someone cites itself as the "News source for freedom lovers", then you probably are dealing with fake news...
Click to expand...


So you have no actual facts, just your hatred of the right. Figured.


----------



## PredFan

Votto said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
Click to expand...


It's the Russians!


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Russians!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> As I stated, the whole history of the United States shows that the despite the "irredeemable evil" of slavery, that the nation healed after the Civil War, and it wasn't until quite recently that you lefties started your war against Southern regional pride.



Right. So if a German walks down the street flying a swastika, he's just showing "Pride"... right? 

Oh, wait. In Germany, it's illegal to do that.  

We should do the same with the stars and bars.


----------



## JoeB131

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, now they have Trump on their payroll..


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated, the whole history of the United States shows that the despite the "irredeemable evil" of slavery, that the nation healed after the Civil War, and it wasn't until quite recently that you lefties started your war against Southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So if a German walks down the street flying a swastika, he's just showing "Pride"... right?
> 
> Oh, wait. In Germany, it's illegal to do that.
> 
> We should do the same with the stars and bars.
Click to expand...



You want to make_ this _illegal? To put people in jail for maybe having a poster like this? Or an dvd of the tv show?








And you are so lacking in self awareness that you think YOUR enemies are the nazis.




LIke I said, the whole history of the United States shows that the despite the "irredeemable evil" of slavery, that the nation healed after the Civil War, and it wasn't until quite recently that you lefty assholes started your war against Southern regional pride


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, now they have Trump on their payroll..
Click to expand...



You saying nonsense over and over again, doesn't make it less nonsensical.

It just makes you a lying ass.


----------



## MisterBeale

JoeB131 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Swede's will excuse it, it's cultural after all.  You have to make some cultural allowances for these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the white man's oppressive policies of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, now they have Trump on their payroll..
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## MisterBeale

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated, the whole history of the United States shows that the despite the "irredeemable evil" of slavery, that the nation healed after the Civil War, and it wasn't until quite recently that you lefties started your war against Southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So if a German walks down the street flying a swastika, he's just showing "Pride"... right?
> 
> Oh, wait. In Germany, it's illegal to do that.
> 
> We should do the same with the stars and bars.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> You want to make_ this _illegal? To put people in jail for maybe having a poster like this? Or an dvd of the tv show?



They've already pulled this turd of a show off the air... so good for me. 



Correll said:


> You saying nonsense over and over again, doesn't make it less nonsensical.
> 
> It just makes you a lying ass.



17 Intelligence Agencies say otherwise..


----------

